# Rod Repair needed



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a couple of cheap freshwater rods that I like and one has broken tip where some dumbass (that'd be me) jammed it under a limb tyrin to get a craknbait loose and the other just needs a guide. I live Pace, work on west side PCola. Anybody close to either that does reasonable work to reccomend?? Thanks..................... Bob:whistling:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

ron at goin' fishin' off lillian hwy...google for the number...


----------



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

will do. that's not far from work... Thanks


----------

